# Solomon’s Seal



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Today I transplanted some Solomon's Seal roots a friend sent me in some pots. I really hope they grow. I use a few ounces of SSeal tincture during the warm months every year. It is an amazing medicine for the musculoskeletal system.

Example, a few years ago I picked up a new born calf (80lb). It was the most severe back injury of my life. I had to crawl back to the house because I couldn't stand up and walk. My doctor gave me a bottle full of Hydrocodone and sent me home.

8 days later I could still only stand upright and walk only a few feet at a time. I was scheduled to go on a "Plant Walk" with a famous herbalist. I went and brought a crutch to help me walk upright.

One of the first plants we found that day was "Solomon's Seal". He asked me to help dig a piece of the root. I had some trouble getting down on my knees. He showed me how to dig the oldest portion of the root so as not to kill the plant. I chewed up a piece of the root 1/2 inch long. It had a very pleasant flavor. 30 minutes later I was pain free and could walk upright without the crutch. It lasted about 4 hours, for the rest of the plant walk.

There was plenty of SSeal growing there. Over the next few days I chewed fresh SSeal 3 or 4 times a day, in 4 days I was completely healed&#8230;

For muscle pull, ligament strain or tendon tear, there is nothing better. At my age every time I bale hay or plow a field I pull or strain something. Solomon's Seal is my go to, it heals and relieves pain. No more bottle of codeine for me, doc's throw them at us older folks.

Here is a write up by an amazing young herbalist, Jim McDonald, posted here. Too long to copy and paste&#8230;. Read if you wish.

http://www.herbcraft.org/solseal.html

Solomon's Seal - Polygonatum multiflorum, there are several species and they all work. Even False Solomon's Seal - Maianthemum racemosum works in a similar fashion. It's a lot weaker but does work.

Solomon's Seal can be ordered or purchased from most garden centers.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Should we buy only root or are seeds an good way to increase our crop?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Solomon's Seal grows here where I live, and I have found it several times in the woods. Year before last I saved some root and dried it.

Here is a picture I took of the wild Solomon's Seal at that time:










I have never used it medicinally, though. Thanks for the info, Cotton!
Save​


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

crabapple said:


> Should we buy only root or are seeds an good way to increase our crop?


Seed or root, what ever works for you. In the spring you can buy seedlings already started. You usually have to order in advance but you can get them.


----------

